# Asus Tuf Gaming FX505DY



## scorpion7 (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone happen to attempt installation of a current version of FreeBSD on one of these?  (https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS-TUF-Gaming-FX505DY/Features/).  The build seems like it might make for a nice durable little laptop.  Primary concern is trying to determine what may (or may not) be supported - as many manufacturers don't really expose the specific chip set(s) upfront.  Which makes it particularly difficult to determine support on a newer laptop.  FWIW - preferred goal would be to install latest release version, run 'X' with Gnome (for simplicity) or similar as all the customization isn't needed.  Ability to have >=32G of RAM, NVMe and an AMD Ryzen CPU are an attractive combination with mil-spec construction.  Webcam use would be nice - not mandatory.  Ability to make use of the backlit function of the keyboard has more significance than the webcam.

Thanks!


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 10, 2020)

scorpion7 said:


> Primary concern is trying to determine what may (or may not) be supported - as many manufacturers don't really expose the specific chip set(s) upfront. Which makes it particularly difficult to determine support on a newer laptop.



You can find specific hardware specs in the Linux-Hardware.org database. Specs for ASUS FX505DY are here. On this page you can find how this laptop hardware is supported by *BSD systems. You'll likely have problems with WiFi, Bluetooth (easy to replace) and probably with one of sound cards on the board. But generally this is a good choice for FreeBSD (or derivatives).

We have a small fork of the Linux database at BSD-Hardware.info. Consider to add your FreeBSD installations to it.



scorpion7 said:


> Ability to make use of the backlit function of the keyboard has more significance than the webcam.



From my experience the backlit function of the keyboard is usually controlled by BIOS (by some keys combo), not by OS.


----------

